# جوجل وبرنامجها المجاني للرسم الهندسي....رائع



## زيدان26 (20 أبريل 2007)

اطلقت جوجل برنامجا رائعا للرسم الهندسي تحت اسم:
Google SketchUp Pro 6



​


​
وعن مميزات البرنامج:​Google SketchUp 6 is a 3D modeling software tool that’s easy to learn, simple to use, and lets you place your models in Google Earth. Are you remodeling a kitchen, landscaping your back yard or adding a deck to your home? Google SketchUp makes it faster, easier and a lot more fun. From simple to complex, from conceptual to realistic, Google SketchUp helps you see your vision before you build it.​
وللمزيد يمكنك زيارة موقع البرنامج:
http://sketchup.google.com/

وللتحميل من هنا:
http://dl.google.com/sketchup/gsu6/GoogleSketchUpWEN.exe

حجم البرنامج 31 م

كما ان جوجل وضعت له شرحا بالفيديو من هنا:
http://www.sketchup.com/?sid=35


والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي زيدان


----------



## سالم حياالله (21 أبريل 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## م . عبدالناصر (22 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي الغالي 

جاري التحميل ...


----------



## bint_cool (22 أبريل 2007)

يعطيك العافية زيدان 

انا برضو بحمله عشان اجربه باسرع وقت ان شاءالله


----------



## ضياء الدين محمد (22 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا اخي زيدان


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (23 أبريل 2007)

*مشكــــــــــــــــــور أخى الفاضل الكريم*


----------



## دعيج (23 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالله مسغالمي (23 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي و لا تحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## thamer_912 (23 أبريل 2007)

جزانا واياك خيرا


----------



## maj (24 أبريل 2007)

Hi All, 


Please let me know if you need any thing concerning Sketchup, I have taught this program for two semesters
.​


----------



## archocine (9 مايو 2007)

fghfgf dfghdfgdf


----------



## د.تخطيط (9 مايو 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## 7oot (18 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Arch_M (19 مايو 2007)

يعطيك العافية البرنامج شبيه ببرنامج يحمل نفس الاسم اسمه skutch up هل هو نفس البرنامج ؟
على العموم شكرا لك وجاري التحميل


----------



## sayed nasr (19 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الوسام الماسى (23 مايو 2007)

رائع وجميل ولك الف شكر


----------



## مهم (23 مايو 2007)

شكرا على هذا البرنامج برنامج ممتاز وسهل استخدامة .


----------



## وضاح المقطري (23 مايو 2007)

شكرا" اخي زيدان علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## العماري المعماري (24 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيررررررررر ياخوي


----------



## mahoud (24 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و اطعمك طير و زوجك بكرا


----------



## م.احمد شوقي (25 مايو 2007)

*السلام عليكم عندي مشكلة*

مشكور اخي على البرنامج و لكن عندي مشكلة ان بعد التحميل و كان صحيح لم يعمل البرنامج و لا يفتح و اللى ظاهر عندي هي الايقونة لونها ازرق 
ارجو الرد بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## desertsway (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز وهو برنامج جيد وسريع للرسم ثلاثي الابعاد وانا اعمل عليه


----------



## architect_student (29 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## one_two_there_goo (20 يونيو 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررااااا لك ياخى برنامج جامد


----------



## jrydat (23 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك 

ومشكور وما قصرت:14: :14: :14: :14: 
:14: :14: :14: :14:


----------



## واحد يفكر (23 يونيو 2007)

برنامج ممتاز لتصميم الافكار الابتدائية 
وغير مناسب ابدا للرسم التفصيلي

نعم هو نفس بنرامج سكتش أب واشترته قوقل.


----------



## النافذة (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم .. بارك الله فيك .. احاول الدخول الى موقع الشرح بالفديو ولم استطع


----------



## hassandiab (25 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## ثعلب _الصحراء (25 يونيو 2007)

تسلملي اخوية العزيز


----------



## Amigo1987 (25 يونيو 2007)

أنا أعرف البرنامج ده بس اللى أعرفه إنه مش من جوجل ده برنامج رسم عادى وفى واحد صاحبى عمل بيه المشروع الأخير بتاعه


----------



## muhrad (25 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير ومشكور عن هذا المجهود
داعيا لك بدوام التوفيق والاستمراريه


----------



## زيدان26 (23 يناير 2008)

مشكورين جميعا علي المرور
ونفعكم الله به


----------



## رضا عرابى (23 يناير 2008)

مشكور يااخى جارى تحميل البرنامج


----------



## arch_hamada (25 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فى حسناتك


----------



## وهيبة غاني (25 يناير 2008)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فيتروفيوس (25 يناير 2008)

شكرا 
جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عزات (30 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## كريم العاني (30 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م حسناء (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على هذا الاصدار الحديث من برنامج اسكتش اب
بارك الله فيك


----------



## simo-rajaoui (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير ومشكور عن هذا المجهود


----------



## مهندس مسلم معماري (6 فبراير 2008)

برنامج اسكتش اب برنامج جميل فى عمل المناظير 
وانا عن نفسى عملت بيه عدة مناظير 

لكن الحق يقال 
انه مايجيش حاجه فى برنامج الماكس طبعا


----------



## الجناحي (6 فبراير 2008)

يا سلام عليك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مايزنر (6 فبراير 2008)

هذا البرنامج رائع جداً وقد كان اسم البرنامج sketchup قبل أن تقوم شركة غوغل بشرائه ولدي النسخة الخامسة منه، ولكن النسخة السادسة قد حاولت تنزيلها ولكن ظهرت لي رسالة مفادها أن المنطقة التي أعيش فيها لا يمكن تحميل هذا البرنامج لها، فهل بمقدور أحدكم مشكوراً أن يقوم برفع البرنامج على المنتدى أو أحد مواقع التحميل المجانية كي أستطيع تنزيله من هناك؟


----------



## masa_arch2010 (24 فبراير 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## shadia (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على البرنامج المفيد جدا


----------



## مفتاح الغنيمي (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا 
واعتقد بأن البرنامج جيد لاستعماله في مجال عرض الافكار في العموم والمتعلقة بحركة الظل علي مدار السنة -اظهار الكتل من مختلف الزوايا -وهو جيد في سعة الحركة - ومن الممكن نقل ارسوم من مختلف برامج الرسم اليه وبالعكس .


----------



## انجود الهندسة (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي و ماقصرت ....
و ياريت تكمل جميلك و تقولنا كيف نستخدم برنامج (v.ray)الملحلق بالبرنامج الأسكتش أب ...
و لك جزيل الشكر...


----------



## arch_alduribi (2 أكتوبر 2008)

برنامج لطيف...وسهل...
مشكور أخي الكريم....


----------



## محرك العمارة (2 أكتوبر 2008)

مرحبا للجميع
برنامج جوجل اسكتش أب ، برنامج رائع ، و جميل ، و بسيط في نفس الوقت ، و هو بشكل رئيس يستخدم في عملية إنشاء ثلاثية الأبعاد في جوجل إيرث ، أي أنك تستطيع أنت ، أن تصمم منزلك( تصميم 3d ) عن طريق الجوجل اسكتش أب ، ثم تدرج التصميم في برنامج الغوغل إيرث ، و تستطيع أن ترى تصميم ثلاثي الأبعاد لمنزلك عن طريق برنامج غوغل إيرث ، شيء رائع بالتأكيد ، و قفزة جميلة جدا في عالم جوجل ايرث ، أنا شخصيا قمت بتصميم منزلي و إدراجه في غوغل إيرث .


----------



## زيدان26 (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين جميعا علي المرور والتعليق
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زيدان26 (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكورين علي المرور
ونفعكم الله به


----------

